# MAzda Millenia Twin-screw IHI supercharger on G60 engine?...



## brizle (Aug 1, 2007)

I have the supercharger and i also have passat engine... im tired of the g-lader rebuild... did anyone have picture of the ''swap''??


----------



## g60_c (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: MAzda Millenia Twin-screw IHI supercharger on G60 engine?... (brizle)*


_Quote, originally posted by *brizle* »_I have the supercharger and i also have passat engine... im tired of the g-lader rebuild... did anyone have picture of the ''swap''??

I don't believe anyone in here has put the millenia twin-screw onto the PG or 9A engines... not that I've seen anyway... most of us are doing the eaton route due to cost/availability. I know I had considered using the mazda unit, but just couldn't find them for cheap enough...
keep us updated as you do yours!


----------



## REPOMAN (May 3, 2001)

*Re: MAzda Millenia Twin-screw IHI supercharger on G60 engine?... (brizle)*

I have driven the millenia and it was a dog that heat soaked quickly.
Definitely not worth the trouble of fabricating it to your engine.


----------



## Clownracer v2 (Sep 2, 2001)

*Re: MAzda Millenia Twin-screw IHI supercharger on G60 engine?... (REPOMAN)*

its a lysholm right?


----------



## mrkrad (Nov 9, 2000)

*Re: MAzda Millenia Twin-screw IHI supercharger on G60 engine?... (Clownracer v2)*

lysholm - whipple - twin screw all the same thing. the nifty thing about the millenia S was the miller cycle . I guess they used some wild camshaft to reduce compression . good read google: miller cycle wiki


----------



## g60_c (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: MAzda Millenia Twin-screw IHI supercharger on G60 engine?... (mrkrad)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mrkrad* »_lysholm - whipple - twin screw all the same thing. the nifty thing about the millenia S was the miller cycle . I guess they used some wild camshaft to reduce compression . good read google: miller cycle wiki

i was actually just reading that the other day... don't know what turned me onto it... really nifty theory/application!
-Nate


----------



## inopias (Jan 30, 2004)

*Re: MAzda Millenia Twin-screw IHI supercharger on G60 engine?... (g60_c)*

i have one of these ihi twin screws.. looks like a recent rebuild.


----------



## brizle (Aug 1, 2007)

Superchargers is FOR SALE!... Im keeping G-lader.. make offer!


----------



## potatonet (Apr 11, 2004)

you might not want to sell that so quickly >=-)








I can personally vouch that it does not heat soak quickly, although mine may be from an SLK32AMG its still the same design.


----------



## potatonet (Apr 11, 2004)

output from my FMIC is about 85 degrees, its going to be sprayed rather soon though. During winter output is 10-15 degrees lower. 
trust me it doesnt heat soak... it just puts out a SH}Tload of boost
definitely WORTH fabricating it to my engine.
the big black thing releases all the boost I dont need (a lot). I was hitting 20 psi without even pushing it. ran it at 24 for a few days with my buddies BBM stage V chip =-). too much power... worried about my transmission.
but my motor broke its crank pulley bolt (probably because of the rotational mass of the charger. its about 2x heavier than the stock one (including my 10 Lb bracket).
I say keep it and mount it but thats just my (the guy with one thats lightly larger) 2 cents


_Modified by potatonet at 9:40 PM 8-27-2007_


----------



## g60swappedgti (Jun 5, 2005)

*Re: (potatonet)*

damn, thats a cool option http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dubalc09 (Jun 23, 2005)

*Re: (g60swappedgti)*

yeah, i read somewhere that these (mazda ihi) chargers put out about 30psi stock because of the way the millercycle motor works. seems like a good option. however you would need to figure out the oil and return lines. i've also heard that the chargers tend to leak oil after about 50,000 miles.


----------



## potatonet (Apr 11, 2004)

they can leak oil after a bit of use, but only the AMG ones leak. like the one I have...
27.5 psi is the max pressure of the supercharger output on both chargers. so your boost gauge would only read 27.5 because the pressure out is being cancelled by the system pressure once 27.5 hits.
no oil return lines, its got a self greasing system in it. (mine does at least).
Ive had mine for a year and I havent leaked oil yet, mine was from a car with 32000 miles on it that wrecked.
but its still worth it, no contact charger, no seals to worry about, more boost, less temperature... I can go on and on.


----------



## ntonar (Nov 21, 2000)

*Re: (potatonet)*

That thing is as big as the engine


----------



## potatonet (Apr 11, 2004)

yep it looks like a big V6 when its on the engine stand... =-)


----------



## eve_ill (Apr 15, 2002)

*Re: (potatonet)*

self- lubricating? weird.
It's surprising to me that nobody has tried the Mazda charger being how we're always looking for replacements for the G-bomb. Then again, most folks probably thought like me: "oh, that's cool- it's a twinscrew and it's on ebay for so cheap. I wonder if somebody is going to fit one to their Corrado because it looks like a great idea! Well, I guess it's time to get my G-lader rebuilt."
oh well. Maybe someone will try this soon.


----------



## potatonet (Apr 11, 2004)

self oiling is more like it... its got a wheep valve on it. only puts out oil once every little while...
I did try it.... it worked... just not the mazda charger. mine was an ebay win too. ($447)


----------



## eve_ill (Apr 15, 2002)

*Re: (potatonet)*


_Quote, originally posted by *potatonet* »_self oiling is more like it... its got a wheep valve on it. only puts out oil once every little while...
I did try it.... it worked... just not the mazda charger. mine was an ebay win too. ($447)

ah.. self- oiling... got it.
As for the AMG chargers on ebay, I've been watching them ever since I saw the original post for your setup. I could have scored a few for $400- $500 but didn't have the scratch then. Now I'm kicking myself. oh well. 
one day.


----------



## potatonet (Apr 11, 2004)

someone just PM'd me saying they just got a millenia charger for their C... here comes a build..


----------



## L8 APEKS (Feb 2, 2006)

*Re: (potatonet)*

The biggest hurdle is mounting and custom fab work. How did you get yours done?
Kinda sucks that people just do their own car without taking measurements of the brackets and posting them, then we could all just take the numbers to a machine shop and be done with it.


----------



## runhopskipendub (Oct 12, 2003)

*Re: (L8 APEKS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *L8 APEKS* »_The biggest hurdle is mounting and custom fab work. How did you get yours done?
Kinda sucks that people just do their own car without taking measurements of the brackets and posting them, then we could all just take the numbers to a machine shop and be done with it.









they want to keep it limited. if eveyones got one they lose the cool factor adn also become that guy that says oh, i did that so many years ago!


----------



## L8 APEKS (Feb 2, 2006)

*Re: (runhopskipendub)*

I don't think that's it at all. The whole purpose of this tech forum is to share knowledge to help other people out. That's what I've seen in here over the last 10 years or so, anyhow.


----------



## runhopskipendub (Oct 12, 2003)

*Re: (L8 APEKS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *L8 APEKS* »_I don't think that's it at all. The whole purpose of this tech forum is to share knowledge to help other people out. That's what I've seen in here over the last 10 years or so, anyhow.

true, people are very helpful in here, but when you work real hard on something that sets you apart from the rest you usually want to keep it that way. i think the best it will get is someone producing the parts and selling them themselves. and by the way, i had no idea the tex was 10 years old


----------



## g60_c (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: (runhopskipendub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *runhopskipendub* »_
true, people are very helpful in here, but when you work real hard on something that sets you apart from the rest you usually want to keep it that way. i think the best it will get is someone producing the parts and selling them themselves. and by the way, i had no idea the tex was 10 years old









only reason i haven't posted any measurements/etc of my setup.. is i've been concentrating too much on "make it work"... if i can get some measurements this winter when it's apart again & i'm not driving it... i'll post them.... 
oh yeah.. update.. engine is in the car... IC is being fully-mounted... time to start piping!!
-Nate


----------



## potatonet (Apr 11, 2004)

long story told short.
my bracket was made for my charger.... only my charger
heavy modifications need to be made to the stock bracket for this to work. My charger requires your AC system to go BYEBYE (only if you want the FMIC).
so for those in wisonsin... this is great!
I also sell the bracket plans for 500 =-) so posting them would ruin my work...


----------



## brizle (Aug 1, 2007)

Final Story(or begining







) of ihi supercharged project...... project to putting in a twin-charged geo storm whit isuzu impulse turbo kits bolted on a 1.8l asuna sunfire engine... (twin-charged hell yeah)... car take an inspection before puting the supercharged in.. so my friend see my G60 Project and now he's got a VW 4Doors... Pretty much sleeper.. already whit an sciroco 16v engine... we will bolt supercharge on a pg/16v set-up...(forged crank/piston/conectings rods)... ..... and for my project(mk2 golf 2doors whit Gti equipement)(rs bumper/Fleshly paint whit toyota super white paint(supra)))... i keept G-lader and pg block... but i also have a 1.8T euro spec engine.... i will take all i can on this engine(Include turbo)... and i want to make a Twin-charged Pg/20V...maybe if all run good whit somme good psi all the way.... i will switch to Pg/20v Twin-screwed....but first stage 4 supercharged... freshly rebuilt hybrid engine... and no more money to give until it make proofs







.... If i found a way to put picture of the projects(both)... i will put it in


----------



## potatonet (Apr 11, 2004)

was that english?
20V VVT might be an addition to my motor...


----------



## L8 APEKS (Feb 2, 2006)

*Re: (runhopskipendub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *runhopskipendub* »_
true, people are very helpful in here, but when you work real hard on something that sets you apart from the rest you usually want to keep it that way. i think the best it will get is someone producing the parts and selling them themselves. and by the way, i had no idea the tex was 10 years old









1), that's a moot point if people made their "unique and different" setups using knowledge shared freely in here. Defeats the purpose.
2), yes, it IS 10 years old. I was also on here before it was called "Vortex".


----------



## runhopskipendub (Oct 12, 2003)

*Re: (potatonet)*


_Quote, originally posted by *potatonet* »_

I also sell the bracket plans for 500 =-) so posting them would ruin my work...


----------



## potatonet (Apr 11, 2004)

*nod-nod*


----------



## inopias (Jan 30, 2004)

*Re: (potatonet)*

if someone wants an ihi charger i might consider selling it.


----------



## potatonet (Apr 11, 2004)

tell them which one you are selling and for how much...
is this the AMG one or the millenia one?


----------



## inopias (Jan 30, 2004)

*Re: (potatonet)*

pm sent


----------



## potatonet (Apr 11, 2004)

dont tell me.... I already have one...


----------



## junior617524 (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: (potatonet)*

hey guys i am the guy he was talking about. i just got my mazda ihi supercharger and i will try to help you with the brackets and everything you will need to get them on. but i dont know yet what it will take or how much i am going to spend getting it on there. and i am gonna try to keep my ac if i can. but if not oh well. i will let yall know thought. and after i get pics i will make my own post for this setup.


----------



## potatonet (Apr 11, 2004)

took me 9 months and the free use of a 300k dollar CNC mill...
took 9 months because of school and work... damn them... and the 2 month wait for my VW bracket...


----------



## junior617524 (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: (potatonet)*

i have to come up with a c.a.d. drawing and then off to arizona it goes to be cut out . i got some 24v vr6 exhaust gaskets made for about 20 buck a piece. so that shouldnt be to bad. but i will have to do all the welding. and i am gonna get the bbm pully and see what i have to do for my own pops to cut me a custom one out. it will probably look just like the bbm more than likely. but made to fit my charger and then try to get it to around 20psi.


----------



## potatonet (Apr 11, 2004)

why are you going to buy a pulley?
they have guides for making pulleys to match belts....
cant remember the site


----------



## junior617524 (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: (potatonet)*

i cant find anything about making a pulley for myself. also where did you find everything about the charger i cant find any info. ive searched and it all came back how it works.


----------



## potatonet (Apr 11, 2004)

The Compressor used in the Mazda was to some extent designed
at our sister company SRM. The compressor is a screw compressor
"Lysholm" type. The compressor received its final designed by
IHI in Japan, an is as efficient as any other screw compressor.
If you look at http://www.lysholm.se you can find information about
the efficiency of a normal generic lysholm compressor. The size
nearest to the compressor size in the Mazda is the LYS 1200.
SPEC DU SUPERCHARGE:
Maximum screw speed: 15,000 rpm
maximum operating pressure ratio: 2.2 (this equates to 32.34 psi, or about 17.6 psi "boost" pressure)
displacement: 1.2 L/rev
maximum operating flow: approx. 600cfm at full pressure

(that equates to over 28 psi in a corrado) (600 cfm is a lot of air)
man this makes me want to look at the info for my supercharger....


_Modified by potatonet at 5:58 PM 9-10-2007_


----------



## potatonet (Apr 11, 2004)

BTW your supercharger part number from IHI is the S76, mine is the S105


----------



## potatonet (Apr 11, 2004)

ok so here is the skinny....
mazda S76 charger 1.65L/rev
AMG S105 charger 1.6L/rev
output of both : 18M^3/min
they put out the same amount of air... the mazda charger is much less efficient than the AMG.
the amg can push out 21M^3 and can run at 21000 RPM's
the mazda already runs at 21000 rpms and puts out 18 M^3
the S120 from the V8 mercedes puts out 3.0L/rev 
800 hp capable...
the other 2 are 450 hp capable.
mazda and AMG take 55 hp to drive at max rpms.
make sure you have a large intake to keep the heat down.


----------



## ntonar (Nov 21, 2000)

*Re: (junior617524)*


_Quote, originally posted by *junior617524* »_i have to come up with a c.a.d. drawing and then off to arizona it goes to be cut out . i got some 24v vr6 exhaust gaskets made for about 20 buck a piece. so that shouldnt be to bad. but i will have to do all the welding. and i am gonna get the bbm pully and see what i have to do for my own pops to cut me a custom one out. it will probably look just like the bbm more than likely. but made to fit my charger and then try to get it to around 20psi.

Will you send some prints to me?


----------



## potatonet (Apr 11, 2004)

you will need to figure out the gearing for that charger... to determine your boost abilities


----------



## potatonet (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (potatonet)*


----------



## PSUCorrado (Sep 11, 2006)

*Re: (potatonet)*

Man I'd love to use one of those to twin charge a 20v big turbo.


----------



## junior617524 (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: (PSUCorrado)*

ok i dropped the charger off at a local fabricator that is going to take care of the brackets. he wont beable to get to it for awhile but he does not know how long it will take him. i mock fitted it and gave him the measurements i mean alot of measurements so he will have trouble making it anyways. but thats only because i will be keeping the a/c.


----------



## potatonet (Apr 11, 2004)

are you FMIC'ing the thing?


----------



## junior617524 (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: (potatonet)*

yes i am goona use a fmic. but i am also thinking about a water to air coller also. i just havent read anything good about a daily driver and the a/w intercooler doing anything good on them. but the i am going to place my twin screw is upside down so i can have the forced air not interupt my a/c and i think i will be ok for that. also i am taking off the intertake on the supercharger and getting a fabricated 4" intake on it. thats only because the mazda has a wierd setup that i dont need like all of the vaccum lines it has and other stuff just to make it look nice and only have what i need.


----------



## potatonet (Apr 11, 2004)

are you buying an FMIC from rad-tec? if not you are gonna have one hell of a time routing it...
btw dont use a 4" intake, max intake size they say is needed is 65mm, I have 71mm, it works fine.
4" is just a pain to route...
if you are plumbing 2.5" intecooler lines which I suspect you are... then 3" should keep the velocity up inside the supercharger by a wide enough margin.


----------



## junior617524 (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: (potatonet)*

i think i am going with a 2.5 or 3" pipes. and fmic. what is rad-tec. ive never heard of them. but i am thinking of getting one personally made for me. i can get one for about 350 made perfectly for my mk2 golf. since they are a pain to place a fmic in them. and i want a nice big one to reduce the temp alot more than a real small one. and i will probably just use a 3" intake since they are probably easier to get. i can use what ever i want since i am getting the intake bracket to the supercharger made for me. i dont like what the mazda has on it. since i will have to get plates made to cover some open stuff i dont need.


----------



## brizle (Aug 1, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zB1j9AeH9wo 

This is a lysholm ihi supercharger yeah?


----------



## dubalc09 (Jun 23, 2005)

*Re: (brizle)*

nope. looks like a eaton off of a cobalt ss


----------



## potatonet (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (dubalc09)*






























yeah thats an eaton... no way its got 350 hp tho 
ours are bigger =-) makes the same noise though a little more of a flat pitch though
and ours are capable of 450 hp. mine will be running about 300 hp =-)
but thats on 21 psi.... and that eaton could never make that boost without taking 80 hp away from the motor.


_Modified by potatonet at 6:22 PM 9-12-2007_


----------



## inopias (Jan 30, 2004)

*Re: MAzda Millenia Twin-screw IHI supercharger on G60 engine?... (brizle)*

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...d=844


----------



## iooor_21 (Jun 16, 2008)

Does anyone have any more spec on the s76 charger?
I just bought aone and i can't make the numbers add up. If it produces 1.65 l/rev and can rev 21000rpm wouldn the maximun air be almost 35000l/min? or is it with losses? then the efficiency would be about 60%?
And one more question, the 1,65l/rev is it revolution on the drive wheel or on the rotor? Since it has a gearing it kind of matter


----------



## 1slowVW (Sep 28, 2005)

I like this thread very much, I have a friend who is a hard core Mazda nut and we have talked about setting up a IHI charger on a vw. Would love to see more info on here.


----------



## iooor_21 (Jun 16, 2008)

Does anyone have the pressure map/chart for the s76 supercharger? Need it to map the digifant


----------



## JanniBJ (Aug 29, 2011)

*BBM Twin Screw Lysholm G60 Supercharger Kit*

Hi, does anyone here know someone who sells a BBM Twin Screw Lysholm G60 Supercharger Kit. I'm looking for one! If so, please write me! Thank you for you reply!


----------



## yip (Jul 14, 2003)

JanniBJ said:


> Hi, does anyone here know someone who sells a BBM Twin Screw Lysholm G60 Supercharger Kit. I'm looking for one! If so, please write me! Thank you for you reply!


Search Lysholm on here and you should find a couple that are for sale.


----------



## REPOMAN (May 3, 2001)

All those hp numbers thrown out were highly unlikly.
so to this day has anyone sucesfully intergrated one of these units?
Again I drove the V6 mazda millenia miller engine and it heat soaked fast and was not that powerful. 
maybe 170whp.
IMHO Alot of work for little gain.


----------



## TREKSportMK3 (Feb 1, 2009)

the reason the millenia isnt a fast engine is again due to using the miller cycle (reducing engine losses due to compression), basically the intake valves are held open longer to keep the engine from losing power during the compression stroke, so it needs forced induction to actually work. bc the supercharger constantly pumps air in air isnt pushed back out of the valve being held open so the supercharger isnt for adding performance to the v6 engine, its strictly for employing the miller cycle... which i think is all kinda pointless unless that car gets ridiculous gas mileage, but a supercharger is a supercharger and this is a twin screw, its a great idea and about the same price as a cobalt ss m62, but more effecient, id like to hook this up to an aba with a worked head 

also as a related note, the throttle body for that engine is VERY restrictive, theres pictures on the web for getting performance out of the unit and it shows pics of everything


----------

